# Aug/Sept/Oct Flood Tides - Jax



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks fun!

Gotta get the HB up there some day and try some grass fishing.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

I definately need to learn to fly fish!


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice going guys, I never have been able to figure out those flood tide reds. Although everyone else makes it sound so easy.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You can't post because you've been fishing? I guess that is as good of an excuse as any.

Nate


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice pics. Looks like a cool place to fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

That looks nothing like where you told me to go.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pics....especially the Sheepy on fly!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures and fish!  Those flood tides look so fun and congrats on the sheepshead on fly!


----------

